
Show HN: Real-time Chess - petters
https://github.com/PetterS/realtimechess
======
petters
I’ve had fun playing this with friends, so I cleaned up the code a bit and
converted it to Python 3.5 + aiohttp.

Most fun to play in the same room, IMO.

